
Storj Labs will discontinue support for the transfer.sh service - bscphil
https://transfer.sh/
======
bscphil
Really sad to see transfer.sh go. It was an extremely useful service for
sending files to people, like Firefox Send but with fewer limitations, and
didn't require signing up for an account.

Obviously it's extremely difficult to keep a service like this running
indefinitely, but it's obviously of great value to many people. Maybe one day
we'll be able to work out a successful method for community funding of
services like this.

------
drocer88
Firefox send died, too. Any replacements?

~~~
bscphil
Only one I can think of is [https://0x0.st](https://0x0.st), but it is more
limited than either of these, including file size (512 MB vs 10 GB for
transfer.sh), file types (executable types banned), blocks TOR exit nodes, etc
etc. The person running it seems to want to take an active moderation approach
to prevent it from being abused, which could be good or bad depending on your
point of view.

Another option (if Bittorrent or Wormhole aren't usable) is to host the file
yourself with IPFS, and take advantage of Cloudflare's free gateway with
caching to limit the bandwidth needed to send the file to multiple people.
There are also pinning services for IPFS that you can pay for with Bitcoin (or
usually, non-anonymous methods as well).

For casual stuff, I imagine most people on HN have a personal server that they
can just sftp files to. I certainly do that, but there are some contexts in
which that's not workable.

Edit: someone in the Firefox Send thread shared
[https://femto.pw](https://femto.pw)

